# kabelloses ladegerät selber bauen?



## charlieeaa (12. November 2017)

Hallo liebe mitglieder!

ich bin neu hier und kenne mich mit sowas überhaupt nicht aus... dennoch hätte ich 1-2 fragen und wäre euch super dankbar um antworten!

 

meine mutter ist gestern mit dem Auto über ihre Soundlink Revolve Bose Box gefahren. Die Box funktioniert noch, lässt sich aber nicht mehr laden da die steckeröffnung kaputt ist.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit einen (ich kenne nicht den genauen Begriff)  Qi,WPC oder Rezence Sender einzubauen damit die Bose Box über ein kabelloses Ladegerät geladen werden kann?

Und wenn ja- wie?

kann man einen bestimmten akku dafür kaufen der mit der Box kompatibel ist?

und wie bekomm ich die Box auf? Schrauben sind da ja keine...

 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Aun (12. November 2017)

ja nee is klar


----------

